# Coffee filters for hash making?



## Grower_Dude (Jul 25, 2008)

As I read through the various bubble hash threads, I've noticed the same common ideas:

1) Leaves added to Ice water
2) Agitate the leaves to loosen trichromes
3) Engage in a multiple filtering process until all superfluous matter is removed

Most of the finest meshes filter at 25 microns. I was wondering however, if 20 microns is too small? If not, perhaps one could use coffee filters for smaller amounts? I had in mind filtering the ice water through a colander with larger holes, next through a colander with smaller holes, and then finally through coffee filters. 

Would this work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

ive used the golden coffe filter for iso oil not bubbler hash though im wondering this myself maybe someone can help us out. good quistion, thanks.


----------



## King Bud (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not sure if your plan will work, I've never played around with hash very much.

Your post reminded me of this thread though, I think it might get you the effect you're looking for.

Don't ask me why this thread doesn't appear in the hash section anymore.. maybe it's considered top secret now? 

Have fun


----------



## Grower_Dude (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking through that thread leaves me with the same concern, though. The final product is on the coffee filter, and that makes me wonder if 20 microns is too small....


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 25, 2008)

yes 20 microns is to small...


----------



## Grower_Dude (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmmm. I wonder what the size of gold filters are. It seems to me that they are not quite as fine as paper filters...


----------



## HMAN (Jul 25, 2008)

A buddy uses the gold filter when making kif.....seems to get the job done.


----------



## Hick (Jul 26, 2008)

bubblebgs microns..
#1 blue 220 
#2 green 190
#3 red 160
#4 orange 120
#5 yellow 73
#6 white 45
#7 purple 25

the #1 bag filters off nearlly ALL of the vegetative material, each progressively smaller screen yields a slightly different grade of hash. The 'best' usually found in the 73 or 45 micron.. IME


----------



## Mutt (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5482&highlight=Ghetto+Hash


----------



## Grower_Dude (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you to all for the great information. Knowing the optimal micron range is very helpful. I am not able to purchase bubble bags in my area and am loathe to do so online for security reasons. So, I am trying to see what I can figure at home.

On a different note, I am just about finished with my first round of growing from misc. seeds found in lower-grade pot that I purchased. So far, I have four wonderful, healthy female plants: two primarily Indica, two primarily Sativa (under 600w HPS). In addition, I have ten healthy plants in the vegetative stage of indeterminate sex (160w florescents). The three healthy male plants that I removed from the garden turned out to be hermaphadites; they are at a friend's house and we have yet to decide what to do with them. All in all, it was good to use these seeds as a low-risk way to learn...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27317
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27750
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28591
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28755

On an exciting note, I just received 11 female clones. Six of them are Dumpster, five of them Candy. I don't know much about either, but I am excited to find out. I'll be sure to post photos once the clones start growing as they should

Finally, a few product recommendations. (I don't sell these, nor am I suggesting vendors--if this is against the site rules, please let me know).

I found that Fox Farms organic soil is much better than the Miracle Gro 90 soil. In addition, a company called Earth Juice has some really great nutrients for vegatative and for flowering. They also make a great micro-nutrient solution. I have found these to be so much better than the comporable products that I found at Home Depot.

Thank you once again to all of you for your generous advice.


----------



## lkbkr103 (Jul 26, 2008)

I do the same thing, ice water, aggitate, and then I strain through one of those reusable coffee filters. I'm not sure about the microns. I put the paper coffee filter in the mesh one and let it drain. Then I scrape it off and let it dry. Works great for me.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 25, 2008)

I just bought some cheese cloth gonna try that lined in a strainer once I get down to the final. I can add several layers. I will see and make a post with pictures if it works.
Coffee filters failed for me unless it was iceo and that was garbage.(Chemicals)


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

Try a paint strainer to remove the biggest share of vegetative material, then.. through filters or finer meshes.


----------



## Grower_Dude (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking of using a coarse colander first, a finer colander second, and then one of two options:

1) Gold coffee filter (these are coarser than paper filters)
2) or, I wonder what would happen with a french press....


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

..dunno' what a "french press" is..  
but "IMO", the more different sized meshes you use, the more 'selective' the trike filtration, the finer the product.


----------



## Grower_Dude (Aug 25, 2008)

A French Press is a coffee maker where you put the grinds in a glass container, add boiling water, and use a plunger that acts as a filter to push all of the grinds to the bottom. Finer particles flow through. Typically, one uses a coarsely ground dark roast coffee. The most popular manufacturer in North America is a company called Bodum, and sometimes people call it a Bodum rather than a french press.

I was thinking that the mesh might be just the right size--a smidgen larger than regular paper filters.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2008)

Grower_Dude said:
			
		

> A French Press is a coffee maker where you put the grinds in a glass container, add boiling water, and use a plunger that acts as a filter to push all of the grinds to the bottom. Finer particles flow through. Typically, one uses a coarsely ground dark roast coffee. The most popular manufacturer in North America is a company called Bodum, and sometimes people call it a Bodum rather than a french press.
> 
> I was thinking that the mesh might be just the right size--a smidgen larger than regular paper filters.



I didn't like using a coffee filter--it just didn't strain through well.  I think a french press might have helped.  I would not, however, buy a french press just to make hash.  If I was going to spend some money on hash making supplies, i would buy a bubble bag or 2.


----------



## Grower_Dude (Aug 26, 2008)

I have five different coffee makers (hello, my name is GD and I am a coffeeholic) so I have the French Press already. 

For the curious, you can see French presses at this URL: http://www.bodumusa.com/shop/line.a...SLT=&mscssid=KHKF4D4VRW6M9LJG892PMFML0PAHDJQB


As it turns out, a friend of mine has decided to purchase the seven-bag kit. He plans on recouping the money by having his friends contribute in exchange for sharing.


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 27, 2008)

Back when I was struggling to get smokeables I asked a grower freind if I could have his water when he was finished sifting his bubble hash. With a "you're an idiot" look in his eye, he gave it to me. 

I let it sit for a couple of days, and a white substance about 3" thick formed at the bottom of the water. I syphoned off the clear water, poured the suspended matter into an electric Wok and set it at about 180F, when the water was mostly evapped I transferred the matterial to a large heavy glass plate (the kind one finds in microwave ovens). when this dried ther was much hash enjoyed by all!>)


----------



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Back when I was struggling to get smokeables I asked a grower freind if I could have his water when he was finished sifting his bubble hash. With a "you're an idiot" look in his eye, he gave it to me.
> 
> I let it sit for a couple of days, and a white substance about 3" thick formed at the bottom of the water. I syphoned off the clear water, poured the suspended matter into an electric Wok and set it at about 180F, when the water was mostly evapped I transferred the matterial to a large heavy glass plate (the kind one finds in microwave ovens). when this dried ther was much hash enjoyed by all!>)


That is some awsome info there,naturalhi!


----------



## HMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Back when I was struggling to get smokeables I asked a grower freind if I could have his water when he was finished sifting his bubble hash. With a "you're an idiot" look in his eye, he gave it to me.
> 
> I let it sit for a couple of days, and a white substance about 3" thick formed at the bottom of the water. I syphoned off the clear water, poured the suspended matter into an electric Wok and set it at about 180F, when the water was mostly evapped I transferred the matterial to a large heavy glass plate (the kind one finds in microwave ovens). when this dried ther was much hash enjoyed by all!>)



I understand what your talking about. I scored about a pound of trim that a buddy ran thru bags one time. I'm on the 6th run and have gotten about 7.5 gms total..... I'm gunna keep running it until there ain't no more. I've even ran the water twice and found I had missed quite a bit. Not sure if you can ever get all of it? (btw, I'm only using 3 bags.) Nice find naturalhi!


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 27, 2008)

Lerona said:
			
		

> That is some awsome info there,naturalhi!


 
Well po' Orangutans work in mysterious ways!>P


----------

